# What to look for in a pygmy goat.



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok coming home from the barn today i got a text from a friend asking about pygmy goats. She asked if i knew much, and i told her some because i' m lo oking to get one for my cousin next year. but not a lot. she is going to send me pics of the goats they look at from three different views. i know as far as health what to tell her to look at. I show boer market goats, and i know a lot about what to look for in them. but as far as the way the stand, walk, ect. how much different is it, and what should i look for in the pics.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Best thing would be to contact a breeder...there are a few here that raise pygmies..Denise at citylights and Tara at Rowdy kids


----------

